# MINI Clubman photos



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

More pix here:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphot.../mini/flock-of-mini-clubmans-caught-uncovered


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool. I don't get the point though. Just an extended version of the Mini?


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

more close-ups here:

http://www.autogespot.com/index.php?id=313


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I don't get the point though.


More room for our gang. I'm going to be taking a good long look when they come to our local dealer. I am concerned the extra length will spoil the handling.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

So, it's only got the suicide door thing on one side? That little door needs to go especially if it's only on one side. It ruins the lines with that extra post. I've never seen twin rear wipers either. They look like bug antennas or something.


----------



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Pictures with rear tape removed*

Here are some better pictures:



















From http://www.km77.com/00/mini/clubman/t01.asp

Very nice proportions.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Love the blue. Hate the silver rear. I hope that's optional. It will be a shame if getting a white roof forces white around the rear doors. Notice the camera rig inside? Looks like someone is making a promo video.

Overall I'm still interested.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Meh. Don't like the two-tone treatment.

Really, it needs to have wood applique.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Meh. Don't like the two-tone treatment.
> 
> Really, it needs to have wood applique.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

hotrod2448 said:


> I've never seen twin rear wipers either. They look like bug antennas or something.


Toyota Camry Wagon? :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The contrasting rear treatment is standard... it will match the roof color, either silver or black (no white roof offered on the Clubman).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Do you know if a body colored roof and rear be available? I don't much care for the silver rear.

Black might be ok.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Do you know if a body colored roof and rear be available? I don't much care for the silver rear.
> 
> Black might be ok.


not sure about the roof, but the rear treatment will ALWAYS be a contrasting color, and can not be ordered in body color.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

:tsk: :tsk:

I will try to keep an open mind until I can see one in person.


----------



## shiyan (Jul 20, 2007)

not diggin it


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I wonder if there will be market demand for this car? 

It just doesn't make sense to me, but I am certainly not "everyman."

Who will buy this car?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll stick with my R53....


----------



## 200mph (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd consider it... my kids have outgrown the backseat in my Cooper S, and I was hoping for a 5 door BMW 135 to replace the MINI... maybe have to have another look at the Audi A3 now... the kids like the Scion xB... w/ a TRD supercharger kit.
.
I guess the US launch of the Clubman means we'll never see the 135 hatch. .
.
I'm okay with the backseat door on the curb side only... keeps the fuel filler in the right place. Dual rear wipers look dumb though.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Roof can be body color. Rear will always be one of the two contrasting colors:

From the official press release:


> As an option the MINI Clubman is also available with the roof finished in body color, in which case only the C-pillars including the upper section of the bumpers are finished in contrasting Silver or Black.


For the US market --> No diesel. No brake energy regeneration. No Auto Start Stop.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I wonder if there will be market demand for this car?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me, but I am certainly not "everyman."
> 
> Who will buy this car?


My coworker is excited about it... she likes MINIs (her son has one) but needs a little more room for her bicycle (and doesn't want to drive an SUV)... :dunno:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> For the US market --> No diesel. No brake energy regeneration. No Auto Start Stop.





> Although it will not be available on the US models *at the time of launch*, the Brake Energy Regeneration feature ensures that the output coming from the engine is converted primarily into drive power, with electricity being generated for the on-board network only when the engine's drive power is not in demand;





> The new Auto Start Stop feature on manual gearbox versions of the MINI Clubman also serves to improve efficiency by switching off the engine in idling situations. It is important to note that like MINI's Brake Energy Regeneration, *this option will not be available for US models at the time of launch*.


Soooo.... maybe not *at launch*, but sometime in the future... :dunno: I realize I'm grasping at straws, but they may yet surprise us... :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Salvator said:


> My coworker is excited about it... she likes MINIs (her son has one) but needs a little more room for her bicycle (and doesn't want to drive an SUV)... :dunno:


We are very much in a similar situation. Getting a bike rack for a Miata is a pain. Great Dane in a Miata is possible but just plain nuts. (I'll try and get photos next time Debbie puts the Willow in the Miata)

I think there is about zero chance of the current diesel coming over. 0-60 > 10 seconds I'm fairly certain the AC stops cooling when the engine stops. Both of these just aren't going to fly in the US market. Too bad.

I'd never buy a Prius, but a Mini diesel I'd consider.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

wingspan said:


> Meh. Don't like the two-tone treatment.
> 
> Really, it needs to have wood applique.


: puke:

Looks better on older models, not newer


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

LuvThatSam said:


> : puke:
> 
> Looks better on older models, not newer


Careful now... keep up your "activities" and you'll be stylin' in a mini-van... and they DO come with wood grain! :lmao:


----------



## RedBread (Jan 3, 2003)

I must be an exception, but I really want one. I already have one ugly BMW product, a second would make a nice garage mate. For me, it's enough added utility to make it worthwhile, something the mini Mini doesn't quite offer for my needs. As a bike carrier and reasonably efficient daily driver, the Clubman fits my needs. The two tone works for me too, I'd take the blue one pretty much as is.


----------



## col klink (Aug 8, 2007)

*Extra door on wrong side*

Looks cool - one thing though, obviously BMW not too concerned about safety in RHD countries, the rear door is on the wrong side and I hear they are too tight fisted to do it on both sides - wouldn't want to cut into the huge profits to cater for the country that started the original mini now eh (or any other RHD buyers) :thumbdwn:


----------



## pup (Jan 6, 2004)

hate is not a sufficient word for how i feel about it's looks.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

check out this one...

http://www.motoringfile.com/2007/10/05/mini-challenge-safety-car/#more-6188


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

i dunno in pics its not impressive, perjaps its better in real life, the car was limited in terms of space in the rear, but this takes away from the sportyness in my mind...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

harjothundal said:


> i dunno in pics its not impressive, perjaps its better in real life, the car was limited in terms of space in the rear, but this takes away from the sportyness in my mind...


I heard the handling is almost the exact same as the coupe. Weight is a little more which becomes a slight factor, but not a major one.

I assume the Clubman is for some who likes/wants/adores the MINI, but needs/wants a little more room.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

It also has an increased wheelbase that should do wonders for the ride quality on highways.


----------

